# What is happening on this paint?



## Zeiko (Jun 30, 2013)

Thought I'd post these pictures here to try and get some opinions on what this could be:



















Notice the little 'dots' on the paint after it has been polished in the pictures. It happens all over as soon as an area is polished, not just local to one spot. This has happened on both of my scrap bonnets as well not just this one. It's the only remaining issue stopping the paint from looking....spotless.... pardon the pun. I had some suggestions that it could be contamination which had been trapped on the paint during a respray, but I've no idea about the history of the panel and no PTG to use at the moment to check. I should mention that they are only noticeable under light.

This next one is slightly blurry but you can see them easily.










advice would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

I have it on my car. An astra. Seems to be same colour too. 

Im no expert but i think its been resprayed and its imperfections in the top coat that you have now pulled out via polishing. What prep did you do before polishing? Clay bar and fall out remover. How smooth was the area before you started


----------



## Zeiko (Jun 30, 2013)

That's what some others have said too so I'm starting to think it may be that. Before hand I snow foamed it, then used a fall out remover and clayed. I did the plastic bag test and found I couldn't feel any contamination. It was very smooth.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Cant really tell from the photos but i had a respray once and after a few weeks little bubbles appeared. Turned out it was moisture in the spray gun/lines. Nothing for it but a new respray. But like i say i cant really tell from the photos.


----------



## Zeiko (Jun 30, 2013)

Update:

Performed orange peel removal with CarPro denim orange peel removal pads and it got rid of these as well.


----------



## jonnyboyctr (Nov 7, 2012)

After I polished the bonnet of my civic I noticed the same thing, it looked like solvent pop but the car had never been resprayed, had consistent paint depth reading of 110-115 all over the car. Strangely it was only on the bonnet, it had to be some kind of defect from the factory.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

When you see this in a re-paint it "could" be solvent pop. I see it in factory paint all the time and have a theory but can't prove it.



jonnyboyctr said:


> Strangely it was only on the bonnet, it had to be some kind of defect from the factory.


When you see defects that are only on the bonnet, assuming it's a front-engine car then it could be engine heat is adding to the problem.

It can also be related to impact with debris as the car moves forward at high speeds.

Just guesses...


----------



## Meta5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks like micro-blistering in the paint, this happens when moisture is trapped between paint coats or if moisture is introduced through the air source. I've had this happen, rectified by stripping to bare metal and re-painting.


----------

